# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [HiFi] Sansui A-770

## vlahoskwn

Γεια σας!
Εχω εναν ενισχυτη Sansui A-770 :Wub:  και εχει ενα προβλημα :Sad: 
οταν θες να επιλεξεις μια εξοδο δεν αλλαζει ειναι κολλημενο στο tuner
ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι εχει καει το ολοκληρωμενο στην πλακετα των εισοδων
μπορουμε να το βρουμε; η μπορει να ειναι κατι αλλο;

----------


## p270

δεν είναι σίγουρο οτι είναι αυτό που σου είπε ο φίλος σου αν δεν γίνει έλεγχος δεν μπορεί να ξέρει κάποιος στο αέρα τι έχει 

η επιλογή τις εισόδου γίνεται με μηχανικό επιλογέα η ηλεκτρονικό ; το έχεις ανοίξει να δεις τι κατάσταση επικρατεί εσωτερικά στο μηχάνημα ;

----------


## vlahoskwn

το ελγξε δε το ειδε απλα
οταν εννοεις μηχανικα η ηλεκτρονικα; πως μπορβω να το δω
μεσα το μηχανημα ειχε παρα πολυ σκονη αλλα το καθαρησα

----------


## p270

μηχανικα ειναι οτα αλλαζεις εισοδους με μηχανικο επιλογεα περιστροφικο τις περισσοτερες φορες αλλα μπορει να γινει και με ρελεδες που ελεγχονται απο καποιο κυκλωμα ηλεκτρονικο βεβαια οποτε μπορει και να εχει προβλημα σε καποιο ηλεκτρονικο τμημα του ο επιλογεας 

και μπορει να ειναι απολυτως ηλεκτρονικος 


εσυ μεσα ειδες να εχει ρελεδες το μηχανημα; 

οπως και να εχει δεν ειναι παντα η λυση να αλλαξεις καποιο ολοκληρωμενο γιατι μπορει να εχει καει αλλα πρεπει να δεις γιατι καηκε ισως υπαρχει βλαβη και στα γυρω του εξαρτηματα και αυτο μπορει να καψει και το νεο που θα βαλεις  ισως δεν εχει τροφοδοσια ο επιλογεας και για αυτο δεν παιζει πρεπει να δεις για αρχη αν παει ταση στο κυκλωμα απο το τροφοδοτικο 

σιγουρα χρειαζεσαι το σχεδιο για να κανεις μετρησεις αλλα και για να δεις τις τιμες των υλικων και τους τυπους τους 

πανω απο ολα θα πρεπει να ξερεις λιγα ηλεκτρονικα και να εχεις και καποια εργαλεια

----------


## vlahoskwn

απεξω τα κουμπια ειναι ετσι
τωρα μεσα δε θυμαμαι να ειδα ρελεδες
θελεις μια φωτογραφια απο μεσα;
ξερω καποια πραγματα απο ηλεκτρονικα και με τη βοηθεια σας πιστευω να μπορεσω να κανω κατιimages.jpg

----------


## p270

κοιτα ηλεκτρονικα ελενχομενος ειναι αλλα αν τον κανει μεσω ρελλεδων η μεσω καποιου ολοκληρωμενου δεν το ξερω το σιγουρο ειναι οτι χρειαζεσαι το σχεδιο του μηχανηματος και φυσικα καποιες γνωσης ηλεκτρονικες και μια καποια γνωση επισκευων αν δεν τα εχεις ειδικα το δευτερο δυσκολα θα βρεις ακρη
  για το σχεδιο κοιτα εδω  

http://elektrotanya.com/

----------


## vlahoskwn

το σχηματικο του σε αυτο το σιτε δε το βρηκα να σου βγαλω μια φωτογραφια απο το εσωτερικο του;
ξερω καποια πραγματα αλλα δεν εχω ξανα επισκευασει ενισχυτη αλλα πιστευω με τη βοηθεια σας θα τα καταφερω

----------


## p270

βγαλε να δω αν μπορω να σε βοηθησω τωρα βρισκομαι και σε διακοπες και μπαινω ιντερνετ με στικακι και δεν ειναι και τοσο γρηγορο και ευκολο οσο μπορω θα σε βοηθησω

----------


## vlahoskwn

δεν εχουν την καλυτερη ποιοτητα γιατι ειναι απο κινητο αλλα πιστευω να μπορεις να δεις

----------


## vlahoskwn

εχω και βιντεο θα μου δωσεις ενα mail να σου το στειλω;

----------


## p270

βιντεο με την συνδεση εδω που ειναι ειναι αδυνατον να το κατεβασω 

η πλακα ειναι οτι αυτον τον ειχα καπου την δεκαετια του 80 ειναι απολυτα ηλεκτρονικα ελενχομενη η λειτουργια του επιλογεα 

κοιτα αν εχει φουσκομενους πυκνωτες αν και δεν νομιζω οτι ειναιο απο εκει 

οταν πατας για να αλλαξεις εισοδο δεν κανει τιποτα ;

----------


## p270

λοιπον στην τελευταια φωτο οι δυο κατω πλακετες ειναι ο επιλογεας το γραφει επανω σε αυτες κοιτα κατρχην αν ερχεται ταση σε αυτες 

μετα θα πρεπει να ξεκουμπωσεις την προσοψη γιατι η πλακετα που εχει πανω τις εχει μερος του επιλογεα για να δεις τι γινεται εκει και να ερχεται και σε αυτες τροφοδοσια

κοιτα και τα μπουτον αν παιζουν κανε ελεχγο με πολυμετρο 

δες μηπως υπαρχει καποια καλωδιοταινια ξεκολημενη  εχει πολλες 

ψαξε σε ολο το μηχανημα για ψυχρες κολλησεις υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να εχει ειναι αρκετων χρονων το μηχανημα

----------


## vlahoskwn

οταν παταω δεν κανει τιποτα
πυκνωτες δεν εχει φουσκωμενους
πως μ΄πορβ να δω αν εχουν ταση οι δυο πλακετες; απο την καλωδιοταινια;

----------


## vlahoskwn

εσυ τον εχεις ακομα;
απο που εισαι; αμ ειναι να σου το στειλω αν μπορεις

----------


## p270

οχι δεν τον εχω τον εδωσα γυρω στο 90 ειμαιο αθηνα για να κανεις μετρησεις χρειαζεσαι σχεδιο και δεν το εχω ουτε εγω 

αν θες να τον φτιαξεις ισως πρεπει να μιλησεις με τον σακη ( http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/memb...?u=33642)ειναι μελος του φορουμ επαγγελματιας ηλεκτρονικος και ασχολειτε οπως θα δεις ειδικα με ιαπωνικα μηχανηματα 

αν δεν θελεις να τον φτιαξεις σε επαγγελματια τοτε θα γινει με την βοηθεια μας

----------


## vlahoskwn

καταρχην μιλησα με τον σακη αλλα δε το δεχεται γιατι των ειχα ζαλησει στα μυνηματα και του ζηταω συγνωμη

τα μπουτον μαλλον φταινε εβαλα το πολυμετρο στο μπιπ και δεν εκαναν τα κουμπια
και κατι ακομη το tape 2 δουλευει μια χαρα αλλα ειναι καπως διαφορετικο το πατημα του κουμπιου το κουμπι ειναι το τελευτεο

----------


## p270

ναι αυτο παιζει αλλιως αν μπορεις ξεκολλησε ενα μπουτον για το μετρησεις  εξω απο το κυκλωμα 

κοιτα για ψυχρες κολλησεις μην το αφηνεις μπορει ολο το προβλημα να βρισκεται εκει

----------


## vlahoskwn

οκ αυριο θα καθισω να το ψαξω
αλλα πως ξεκουμπονει η προσοψη γιατι δεν ειδα κατι

----------


## vlahoskwn

μαλλον δεν ειναι τα μπουτον γιατι βαζω το πολυμετρο δε σφυραει και με το που τα παταω σφυραει
οποτε τι κανουμε;
πως να δω αν παιρνει ταση η πλακετα;

----------


## p270

ταση παιρνει απο το τροφοδοτικο του μηχανηματος το οποιο αν δφεν κανω λαθος ειναι επανω στην πλακετα του ενισχυτη εκει πρεπει να εχει καποια καλωδιοταινια που να φερνει τροφοδοσια στον επιλογεα αλλα και αλλου οτι κανεις με προσοχη 

αν μπορεις βγαλε ποιο καθαρες φωτο γιατι ετσι δεν το βλεπω καλα και φυσικα δεν τον θυμαμαι

επιμενω ομως για ψυχρες κολησεις αν δεις οι πλακετες ειναι καθετα βαλμενες πανω σε μια κεντρικη ισως εκει να υπαρχουν ψυχρες 

για το φτιαξεις ομως πρεπει να του βαλεις χερι ετσι δεν γινεται τιποτα πρεπει να ανασηκωσεις τις πλακετες και να κανεις ελεγχο

----------


## vlahoskwn

οποτε εσυ προτεινεις να βγαλω την πλακετα με τα κουμπια και να ελεγξω για ψυχρες κολλησεις;
πως βγανει η πλακετα; γιατι δε βλεπω τιποτα

----------


## p270

oχι  λεω να βγαλεις και την πλακετα που ειναι ο επιλογεας

στην φωτο νουμερο 4 φαινονται

----------


## vlahoskwn

ολες η την μεγαλη;
πως μπορω να καταλαβω ψυχρη κολληση; 
εκτος απο το θα ειναι θαμπη;

----------


## vlahoskwn

της εγβαλα τι να κανω;

----------


## p270

και τις θαμπες αλλα γενικα ολες θελουν ενα περασμα με το κολλητηρι  

βγαλε και φωτο για να τις δω

----------


## vlahoskwn

τι ειναι αυτο;

----------


## vlahoskwn

οκ
σε λιγο ανεβαζω φωτο

----------


## vlahoskwn

τι αλλο να κανω μετα;

----------


## p270

σου ειπα κανε πρωτα τις κολλησεις χωρις να βαλεις χερι δεν παιζει να φτιαχτει 

περιμενω τις φωτο

----------


## vlahoskwn

φιλε μου δουλευειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
τελικα ψυχρες κολλησεις ηταν

----------


## p270

χαίρομε που έπαιξε σε μηχανήματα τόσων ετών το πρώτο που κοιτάς είναι οι ψύχρες κολλήσεις πόσο μάλλον σε αυτό που έχει αρκετές κάθετες πλακέτες και καταπονούνται περισσότερο με τα χρονιά 

είχα και ενα deck τότε sansui και είχε και εκείνο θέμα με τις κολλήσεις

----------


## vlahoskwn

εχει και ο πατερας μου
ακουω τωρα μου εδωσε το πικαπ να του το ρυθμισω μηπως ξερεις τιποτα;

----------


## p270

πρεπει να ξερεις το βαρος και την γωνια που χρειαζεται η κεφαλη του για νατο ρυθμισεις αλλιως δεν θα ακους καλα η θα χαλασεις τους δισκους σου αν βαλεις πολυ βαρος 

αλλα δεν ξερω πολλα για να σε βοηθησω

----------


## vlahoskwn

τι εννοεις γωνια και βαρος;

----------


## vlahoskwn

και κατι ακομη μεσα εχει δυο λαμπες οι οποιες φωτιζουν μπροστα την φατσα αλλα αυτες δεν αναβουν τι μπορω να κανω;

----------


## p270

για τον ενισχυτη μαλλον λες ετσι ; μαλλο εχουν καει η υπαρχει και εκει θεμα κολλησεων αν εχουν καει μετρα με το πολυμετρο τι ταση περνουν μαλλον 6v η 12v δεν ειμαι ομως σιγουρος και αγορασε αλλα να τα βαλεις

----------


## p270

> τι εννοεις γωνια και βαρος;


το βαρος το ρυθμιζεις απο τον βραχιωνα εχει πισω ενα περιστροφικο κομματι  να στο πω ετσι και με αυτο ρυθμιζεις το βαρος που θα ασκειτε απο τον  βραχιωνα στην κεφαλη για να διαβαζει τον δισκο 

η γωνια ειναι η  γωνια που χρειαζεται να εχει η κεφαλη σε σχεση με τον βραχιωνα και τον  δισκο για να πεφτει σωστα στα αυλακια του δισκο 

υπαρχει και η αντισταθμιση η οποια δεν αφηνει τον βραχιωνα να φευγη απο την πορεια του 

στα  γραφω απλοικα ισως καπιος αλλως εδω μεσα να στα πει καλυτερα οπως σου  ειπα για το πικαπ δεν μπορω να βοηθησω δεν τα ξερω καλα 

καποτε κυκλοφορουσαν και καποια κιτ για ρυθμισει καλων πικαπ

----------


## vlahoskwn

ααα οκ μηπως υπαρχει ενας οδηγος για να το ρυθμισω;
to equalizer πως συνδεται ξερεις;

----------


## vlahoskwn

γεια σου φιλε μου
σημερα τον ανοιξα για να δω γιατης λαμπες 
ειδα για ψυχρες κολλησεις στης λαμπες αλλα τιποτα
μετα των βαζω πανω για να ακουσω λιγο μουσικη
των ανοιγω και μου κανει παρασιτα στα ηχεια δεν ακουω τιποτα και αν το βαλω σχεδον τερμα ακουω κατι
τι ειναι αυτο τωρα;

----------


## vlahoskwn

α και ταχτοποιησα λιγο και τα καλωδια
λες να εχει ξεκολησει κανενα;

----------


## p270

δεν το ξερω αυτο πριν φταιξεις το  προβλημα με τον επιλογεα επιαζε ;

----------


## vlahoskwn

ναι επαιζε μια χαρα και σημερα ειπα να τον ανοιξω για να δω για της λαμπες και τακτοποιησα τα καλωδια λιγο
το βαζω και μετα μου εγβαλε αυτο το προβλημα

----------


## p270

ε τοτε απο τα καλωδια θα ειναι ωαξε να δεις ποια η ποιο δεν παταει καλα κοιτα μηπως σου εχει κοπει καποιο 

για τα λαμπακια παρε απο καποιο καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων 6 η 12v πρεπει να ειναι

----------


## vlahoskwn

οκ θα το δοκιμασω και θα σου πω

----------


## vlahoskwn

παντως φτιαχνετε εεε;

----------


## p270

ποιο πραγμα ; ενα ξερεις ολα φτιαχνονται

----------


## vlahoskwn

αυτο με ποτενσιομετρο που κανει πρασιτα

----------


## p270

το pot σου κανει νουμερα η ειναι απο καλωδιο οπως μου εγραψες σε αλλο post;

αν ειναι απο το pot τοτε ισως θελει καθαρισμα αν ειναι οπως τα ειπες ποιο πανω τοτε μαλλον κατι εκανες με τα καλωδια 

για πες μου για να καταλαβω

----------


## vlahoskwn

κοιτα εφταιξα τον επιλογεα και ολα δουλευαν μια χαρα μεχρι χτες που ειπα να δω της λαμπες
ελεγξα για ψυχρες κολλησεις και ταχτιποισηα τα καλωδια λιγο με δεμτικα και τα μαζεψα 
και το εβαλα πανω για να ακουσω μουσικη και με το που βασω λιγο φωνη χρατσ χρουτσ απο τα ηχεια και αν το βαλω 6-7 την ενταση το τε ακουω αλλα πολυ σιγα και αυτο κανει και ας μη βαλω να παιζει η πηγη δηλαδη να αυξομοιωνω την ενταση παλι κανει χρατσ χρουτσ

----------


## p270

αν εχεις κανονικη ενταση στον ηχο τοτε απλα εχει μαζεψει σκονες και βρωμιες το pot παρε ενα καθαριστικο για pot με λαδι απο καποιο καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων και ψεκασε μεσα στο pot κανε το pot μερικες φορες μπρος πισω και μαλλον θα φιαξει φυσικα ολα αυτα με κλειστο το μηχανημα

----------


## vlahoskwn

το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχω κανονικη ενταση

----------


## vlahoskwn

σημερα ελεγξα τα καλωδια και το καθαρισα αλλα και παλι το ιδιο
αυτο που παρατηρησα οτι αν παει τερμα η ενταση πεφτει η φωτεινοτητα απο τα λαμπακια που δειχνει ο επιλογεας
τι κανουμε

----------


## p270

το οτι πεφτει η φωτεινοτητα δεν ειναι πρβλημα απλα ο ενισχυτης τραβαει αρκετο ρευμα και γονατζει το τροφοδοτικο που ειναι τις πλακας ασε που ολοι οι πυκνωτες θα ειναι για πεταμα μετα απο τοσα χρονια και οταν λεω ολοι το εννοω 

απο εκει περα για τον ηχο μετρα την συνεχεια ολων των καλωδιων απο ακρη σε ακρη μηπως υπαρχει διακοπη καπου και δεν φαινεται 

κοιτα οπου εχεις κανει κολλησεις μηπως εχεις κανει καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα η εμεινε κατι ακολλητο 

ισως απλα το pot τα εχει παιξει τελειως τοτε πας για αλλαγη πως το καθαρισες ;

ισως το προβλημα ειναι απο τους πυκνωτες ειναι αρκετα παλιο το μηχανημα και να θελεις την γνωμη μου δεν αξιζει και πολλα μαλλο κακο μηχανημα θα το ελεγα

----------


## vlahoskwn

τι μπορω να κανω;
μπορω να σου το στειλω;
στειλε μου ενα πμ λιγο

----------


## p270

φιλε δεν αναλαμβανω κατι τετοιο δεν εχω καταστημα ουτε τον χρονο για να το φτιαξω οτι θελεις απο εδω ευχαριστως αλλα για το φτιαξεις οπως σου εχω ξαναπει πρεπει να του βαλεις και χερι να κανεις κατι απο οσα σου ειπα αλλιως θα πρεπει να το πας σε καποιο τεχνικο στην περιοχη σου

----------


## vlahoskwn

οκ εχω την διαθεση πες μου τι να κανω;
αν γινεται λεπτομερης ωστε να αποφυγω κανα λαθος

----------


## p270

μα στα εχω πει 

πρεπει να δεις τι εχεις κανει εκει που μαζεψες τα καλωδια αφου το μηχανημα μετα την επισκευη του επιλογεα επαιζε οκ τοτε οταν εβαλες δεματικα η οτι αλλο εκανες δημιουργησες το προβλημα εκει πρεπει να ψαξεις οπως σου ειπα κομμενα καλωδια κακες η ψυχρες κολλησεις 

ψαξε με πολυμετρο την συνεχεια των καλωδιων απο ακρη σε ακρη δηλαδη να υπαρχει συνεχεια απο την κολλησει τις μιας πλακετας μεχρι την αλλη αλλαξε και pot φτηνο ειναι ισως δεν παιρνει καθαρισμα το μηχανημα ειναι τουλαχιστον 20 ετων και βαλε οποτε τα περισσοτερα εκει μεσα τα εχουν παιξει με πρωτα απο ολα pot και πυκνωτες 

αν δεν κανεις αυτα τοτε δεν γινεται να προχωρησουμε 

και κατι ακομα το μηχανημα πριν να εχει θεμα με τον επιλογεα το ειχες εσυ και επαιζε απο τοτε που το αγορασες ; η τωρα το απεκτησες

----------


## vlahoskwn

αυτος ειναι του πατερα μου απο τοτε που ηταν φανταρος και γιαυτο θελω να το φτιαξω συναισθηματικους λογους
πριν επαιζε μια χαρα
οποτε ελγχω καλωδια και κολλησεις
η λαμπα αν καεικαι βαλεις πολυμετρο θα κανει μπιπ η οχι;

----------


## p270

για τα λαμπακια απλα θα τα αλλαξεις καιγονται δεν χρειαζεται να τα μετρησεις για την ωρα φτιαξε το θεμα του ηχου 

ειπαμε ελενχο απο ακρη σε ακρη απο την κολληση τις μια πλακετας εως την κολληση τις αλλης δεν και περνα τις κολλησεις του pot 

οταν το καθαρισες το εβγαλες και εριξες υγρο η εκανες κατι αλλο εβαλες με λαδι για pot ;

----------


## vlahoskwn

οταν το καθαρησα ελιξα υγρο με σα ωπως ηταν εννοειτε οτι ηταν εξω απο το κουτι η πλακετα

----------


## p270

εριξες μεσα στην χαραμαδα να στο πω ετσι αν ναι το κουνησες καθολου το υγρο ηταν για ποτ ;

κοιτα μηπως και εχει ψυχρες κολλησεις

----------


## vlahoskwn

ναι στην χαραμαδα το εριξα και ηταν το υγρο για ποτ

----------


## p270

οκ κανε ολα τα αλλα που σου εχω γραψει και βλεπουμε αφου επαιζε και με το μαζεμα των καλωδιων  χαλασε κατι εχει γινει εκει μετα καλωδια

----------

